# The history of the sufferings of the church of scotland



## JM (Nov 27, 2008)

Looks good.

Gospel Mission Books



> THE CHURCH HISTORIAN ROBERT WODROW'S(1679-1734) HISTORY OF THE SUFFERINGS OF THE CHURCH OF SCOTLAND IS A MASSIVE, DETAILED CLASSIC, MOST WORTHY OF BEING REPRINTED. HISTORICAL SCHOLARSHIP HAS PROVEN THAT THIS SET OF BOOKS FORMS A RELIABLE WORK WRITTEN BY A DILIGENT HISTORIAN WHO SERVED FOR SOME YEARS AS A LIBRARIAN PRIOR TO MINISTRING IN A SMALL CHARGE NEAR PAISLEY, SCOTLAND. ANYONE INTERESTED IN SCOTTISH CHURCH HISTORY WILL WANT TO PURCHASE THIS SET, AND WILL BE MOVED, HUMBLED, AND CHALLENGED BY THE REMARKABLE SUFFERINGS OUR SCOTTISH BRETHREN ENDURED SO HEROICALLY FOR Christ'S SAKE.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 27, 2008)

See also this thread:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/suf...ration-revolution-robert-wodrow-new-sgb-9656/

And it's available online here:

Links and Downloads Manager - Educational Links - The History of the Sufferings of the Church of Scotland, from the Restoration to the Revolution -- Robert Wodrow - The PuritanBoard


----------

